# Points Run! AUS-TPL-AUS



## Bob Dylan (Dec 9, 2010)

A double points run today to Temple for lunch and the Rail Museum, a cold clear day in Central Texas!

This morning Eagle #22 from San Antonio pulled into Austin about 15 minutes early, about 5 people got on, consist was the usual: one Engine, Transdorm Sleeper/Revenue Sleeper?CCC Diner-Lounge/Sightseer Lounge/three Coaches. Only one Coach was in use, very light pax load, the calm before the Christmas rush! New Asst. Conductor, Knew the Coach Ateendant/Lounge LSA and the diner (CCC) crew, LSA is one of the bossy Chicago women that seem to be based there!  Best SCA on Amtrak that I've had in the Sleeper, Jim, mentioned here by numerous riders as outstanding! He even brought the left over USA Today papers to the lounge car, said only 5 rooms were occupied! A firsat for me, Breakfast was still be ing served until 10:00AM in the CCC,first time I've experienced that since the Diner crew started going to SAS instead of Austin! 

We made our stop on time in Taylor (Bar-B-Q Capitol of Texas!), arrived into Temple 15 minutes early, one of the Austin agents was working the Station today, the regular agent is out Sick. Had a great rib-eye steak lunch at a Mom and Pop Diner (Wes' Burgers and More),

then toured the Rail Museum upstairs in the old Santa fe Depot. (Amtrak occupies one small end with a small waiting room and ticket counter!) Nice sunny day, warming up into the 60s>

At 4:45PM right on time the SB Eagle #21/#421 rolled into Temple, I was the only one boarding, the passenger load was much heavier (#421 is going to LA in the AM from San Antonio). The diner had first call for dinner at 5PM, the LSA (a good one this time!)told me that they served until San Marcos, or 8PM, whichever came last! We made it into Austin right on time, rolled down a gridlocked MOPAC "Expressway" until ten minutes from the station came to a complete halt and proceeded to sit for one hour while two UP freights Slowly rimbled by, really loooong trains! The conductor announced that UP was doing track work South of Austin resulting in delays for the freights and Amtrak. We finally pulled in one hour down at 7:30PM, all in all a nice day trip for double points and a great lunch and re-visit of the rail Museum!


----------



## stntylr (Dec 9, 2010)

Five hours in Temple.

How much time can you spend in the rail museum?

I like the run up to Cleburne and back myself.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 9, 2010)

As soon as I say the thread title "AUS-TPL-AUS", I said "Who could that be?"


----------



## jimhudson (Dec 9, 2010)

stntylr said:


> Five hours in Temple.
> 
> How much time can you spend in the rail museum?
> 
> I like the run up to Cleburne and back myself.


Thats a good one too Stan,I really like the Resturant and Library in Temple, and the times are good for a layover/return home. Only been to Cleburne once, the way the Eagle sometimes has OTP problems makes if iffy for me, Id just as soon go on to FTW or DAL and spend the night. Of course Taylor is still my Huckelberry, going next week as a matter of fact!  Jim


----------



## stntylr (Dec 9, 2010)

Since Temple is my station riding from Temple to Temple would be a short trip.


----------



## jimhudson (Dec 9, 2010)

stntylr said:


> Since Temple is my station riding from Temple to Temple would be a short trip.


^_^ But probably a Great fare eh? :lol: See todays 21 has been 4 hours down since STL  , wouldnt want to hang out anywhere excpet maybe NYC/Cali/PDX or CHI that long waiting for a train!


----------



## pennyk (Dec 9, 2010)

Good trip report Jim. Sounds like you had a nice time. I wish I had been on a train today instead of going to work.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 9, 2010)

stntylr said:


> Since Temple is my station riding from Temple to Temple would be a short trip.


Y*es, a short trip but you can enjoy Jim's BBQ. It's the best in Texas according to Jim Hudson!!*


----------



## JayPea (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like a fun trip, Jim! I wish we here in E. Washington could make trips like that, from Spokane to some other place, spend a few hours, and then home. Schedules and timing don't work for us here and never will.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice report, great trip...nothing could be nicer than dinner in the diner...or is that CCC? :lol:


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Dec 10, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Nice report, great trip...nothing could be nicer than dinner in the diner...or is that CCC? :lol:


Of course, having your ham and eggs in Carolina might be finer.


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Feb 10, 2011)

Hate to bump this thread, but, I actually remember that double NB Union Pacific move!

I was heading down on Mopac to a social group when I saw one of the UP trains on the mainline, then another was waiting on the overpass over RM 2222.

I actually knew what UP was doing (Get Amtrak into siding, roll both engines north, Amtrak goes). Didn't know it was going to take an hour though!

Haha.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 12, 2011)

JayPea said:


> Sounds like a fun trip, Jim! I wish we here in E. Washington could make trips like that, from Spokane to some other place, spend a few hours, and then home. Schedules and timing don't work for us here and never will.


Sure you can!





You can take #27 or #7 to PDX or SEA, arrive around 10 AM - and then return on #28 or #8 about 4 PM!



Heck, you can also do the "NW Triangle", taking #27 to PDX, arriving about 10 AM, Leave on #503 (I think) about 12:15 PM to SEA, Arrive at 3:45 PM and leave an hour later (guaranteed connection) on # 8!





I've done it myself (of course



) - but from PDX! I went PDX-SEA-SPK-PDX!


----------

